# New RolePlayingMaster features ("revolutionary" new version available)



## Luke (Dec 4, 2002)

There have been a number of important features added to RolePlayingMaster over the last few weeks, so here's an update...

*Basic Character Management*
This one was long-overdue.
A fair bit of work in the "Skills" area of levelling up PCs or creatures.
The skill rank maximums (with total class skill overview), and total point overspending are now clearly shown, with a much better grid to display the current skill breakdown.

Good fixes to the choosing/changing of races, and particularly adding (or general playing with) templates. Some tweaks were made to fix templates which beef up your racial hit dice (such as Vampires and Half-Dragons). No "ReCalculate" is needed, and hitdice/hit points are done correctly from the outset.

A characters/creatures defenses are now clearly displayed in the statblock (and the damage window), where damage resistances, immunities, resistances etc are all clearly calculated (according to the "stacking rules" for combining effects).
Along with this work there was a review and cleanup in this area for monster templates and racial types.

*Campaign Source Management*
Since the release of the D20 Modern supplement (recently updated), I've split the "Core" source into "Core" and "Core Fantasy".
This means that if you want to play use something like the D20 Modern supplement, or the DragonStar supplement without the high fantasy stuff, you can turn it all of.
Of course, you may not agree with me on which feats should remain as "non-magical", and there are certain races that could fit into either "Core" or "Core fantasy". If you don't like my choices, though, its a simple edit to change them!

*In-Game Encounter management*
This is a very useful feature that quite a few people were waiting on.
Essentially, RPM could easily manage a full combat (as per the Combat tutorial), and resolve them - almost without needing you to understand 3rd edition combat rules. There were definite issues, however, if you didn't have the opponents entered into RPM (such as when you're managing your own character at the gaming table, or if you're a DM who doesn't have all the PCs entered into RPM.

Now, RPM lets you specify whether or not you're in "Opponents" mode. If not you can still do your standard actions (attack, charge, make saves, cast spells, do skill checks etc), and RPM will tell you how well you did - after fully calculating all the modifiers on "your side" (eg will hit AC 23 for 7 hp of slashing damage).
This makes it *much* easier at the gaming table.

There is also a "Review" mode, which you can turn on or off. With review mode on, you can see (and edit) all dice rolls, and review all modifers at each stage (as with multiple attacks).
With review mode off, you can quickly get the results of an entire attack sequence.
You still get an opportunity for a quick initial review (eg. select a skill check DC, as in the type of Climb being attempted, or the width of surface you're trying to balance on, or the conditions under which you're trying to move silently).

*Miscellaneous*
Those were the key things, but there were a bunch of more minor issues reported "from the field", which were fixed.

There was also some screen re-arrangement to make certain things a little more tidy and friendly.

Stability in resource management appears to have been finally solved for those using multiple apps on resource sensitive versions of Windows (95, 98, Me)!

You can pick up the download, or a smaller update file  here (RolePlayingMaster)


----------



## Luke (Dec 8, 2002)

*update download fixed*

I got quite a few e-mails to say that the primary download for the update wasn't version 2.0.9 .

Thanks to those people, and apologies to those that downloaded the incorrect version. Its only the smaller update, but I'm still embarrassed  

Fixed now, if anyneeds to redo the 3Mb download for 2.0.9 ...

Regards,


----------



## Cergorach (Dec 8, 2002)

Luke,

I'm currently a player in our Forgotten Realms campaign, but at the end of January i'll be back in the DM saddle (Yea-Ha!). I'm curious what we can expect from RPM up until that time, any new updates in the works?

Thanks in advance,

Cergorach


----------



## Luke (Dec 10, 2002)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> *at the end of January i'll be back in the DM saddle (Yea-Ha!). I'm curious what we can expect from RPM up until that time, any new updates in the works?
> *




HiYa Cergorach,

Definitely. There are *always* updates in the works.

I should have a major new feature available within a few days, and I'm working simultaneously on a *big* new feature. Its a bit ambitious, so I won't say too much too early...


----------



## Cergorach (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks Luke!


			
				Luke said:
			
		

> *
> *big* new feature*



Hmm... *wonders what it is*


----------



## wighair (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi Luke,

I must admit I'm becoming more and more tempted to get this. Now that I have finally got my hands on a decent lap top I plan to try using it "in game".

Can you anwer this for me...

Does the combat tracker stuff allow for my players to still physically roll dice to see if they hit and for damage etc - then allowing me to enter these rolls into the system?


----------



## Luke (Dec 10, 2002)

wighair said:
			
		

> *Hi Luke,
> 
> I must admit I'm becoming more and more tempted to get this. Now that I have finally got my hands on a decent lap top I plan to try using it "in game".
> 
> ...




Absolutley. Real dice rolls are a very important part of RPM's design.

There are 2 new mode options available for in-game combat:-

"Review" : If chosen, this stops at every point of every action, allowing you to edit dice rolls for attacks, skills checks, making the crit attempts, damage etc. RPM also shows you modifiers relevant to the action, so you can adjustments (such as situational modifers for something like a "Move Silently" skill check.
With "Review" turned off, you can quick burn through automated dice rolling to get some quick results. Editing a dice roll instantly updates the final calculation.

"Opp": (for "Opponents"). RPM now lets you do fully managed, or partially managed encounters. If you have both the opponents, *and* the PCs entered into RPM, you can get full automation.
Full automation lets you select opponents (by list, or the BattleMap) and carry through attacks to automatically apply damage (and work out unconcious, dying, etc). Another example is that if you target multiple creatures with your "Hide" skill, RPM will automatically roll their "Spot" counter skills (with "Review" an option), and tell you how it all pans out.
In partially managed encounters, you don't specifiy opponents. This works well for a player generating calculated attempts for his checks (saves, attacks, skills etc), or for the DM who doesn't have the PCs entered into RPM.
In partial management, you don't know the opponent's side of things (eg their AC, or their attempt to "Spot" your "Disguise", or what save DC you're trying to make), but RPM will calculate how well *you* did (and what damage you *may* have caused), and you pass that info on the DM (or player, if you are the DM).


----------



## Luke (Dec 10, 2002)

*New release and new feature*

I've just released the next version of RPM.

*It now has an ETools Import capability*

You add your characters/creatures into RPM using the new menu option under "Add Creatures". Simply pick the XML 
file that you've exported from ETools, and its all automatic from there.

I saw some differences between the original ETools  creatures and after they were imported into RPM. This was 
basically in abilities adjustments,  saves, attacks etc. It was due to the fact that RPM had equipped high-level 
characters with their magic equipment, and RPM had applied all the proper effects - so its all good!

This is a start to ETools integration, and I plan for more if there's sufficient interest. I'm keen to work on any issues or new 
features that anyone can identify.


----------



## wighair (Dec 10, 2002)

excellent!

which data/books comes already loaded into the DB?

Is it just the core SRD release or are the splat books in there too?

I would have assumed they were not, but one of the screen shots included a reference to "sword and fist".

How long does the "demo" last?


----------



## Luke (Dec 11, 2002)

wighair said:
			
		

> *excellent!
> 
> which data/books comes already loaded into the DB?
> 
> ...




*Sources already loaded*
- The 2 main sources are the "Core" and "Core Fantasy". Together these are the 3 basic books, but I've split them as sources so that you can choose to ignore the magic stuff if you want to play a D20 Modern type game.

- A good sample adventure "Burning Sage" is included. I highly recommend switching to it, and generating an adventure report from the "Adventure" screen that gives you a nice HTML document where you can jump around the various maps, locations and creature details using mouse links.

- Also included is the DeamonForge setting (a free campaign hosted here on ENWorld). This basically an encyclopaedic demonstration of how to put a campaign setting into RPM, complete with history, maps, location descriptions and current politics.
Basically, you can create an encyclopaedic tree view of stuff that you can copy-and-paste from sources such as websites, or Word.

- Theres a whole bunch of Psionics stuff available, but I seriously need to tidy up the Powers. I'm waiting for a "serious demand".

- I *had* thought that certain netbooks were already in there, but they are free download imports (also check out D20 Modern, DragonStar etc as well).

*Splat Books*
Only the core books are currently allowable directly from me without copyright restrictions.
I'm making slow progress for special permission to include that to splat books, and you can always enter in the data yourself (along with the modifiers and rules).

*Cost*
If you find RPM useful and want to use it beyond 30 days (standard shareware timing), I ask that you register it for $24.
Naturally you get full access to free updates for the constantly growing functionality in RPM.

Regards,


----------



## wighair (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks for all the info luke. i look forward to testing it out once i've downloaded it.

cheers.

mel.


----------



## Ry (Dec 11, 2002)

*Tutorials*

If I could make a wish about RPM, it would be...

for a new, updated combat tutorial.

I'm really interested (dying) to use this program, but all the new features and the changes mean that I'm still mystified.  The more tutorials, I say, the better!

Until the tutorials really let me get into the program, I won't have incentive to register it (which I really, really want to do).

If I could get greedy, I'd wish for more wishes.  Then I'd wish...
that the RPM windows could be displayed individually in the taskbar; I'd much prefer to be able to alt-tab between them and my other open programs, if that were possible.  When I tried to learn RPM the first time, I had problems alt-tabbing back to RPM - the window currently displayed would change, and it was a pain trying not to minimize the main window to bring up non-main windows.

That's my 2 cents (five dollars Canadian),
Ryan Stoughton


----------



## Luke (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Tutorials*



			
				rycanada said:
			
		

> *If I could make a wish about RPM, it would be...
> 
> for a new, updated combat tutorial. *




I hear you, especially about the combat tutorial.

For now, if you check the post above, just review the new features to "Opponents" and "Review". If you turn those on, you'll have the tutorial working pretty much as described.

The tutorial/doco is always last. As certain features settle down, and people stop asking for improvements, it becomes relatively safe to spend valuable time doing doco for them - that you won't have to re do!

I now have a medium and a very major piece of work to do, before I can stop, smell the roses, and clean things up.

Perhaps a re-tidy of the combat tutorial might convince you to register  . I've got my eye on some components I'd like to buy for RPM...

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Luke (Dec 16, 2002)

*Expand Character Sheet feature?*

Whilst I'm tidying up some features...

I've been meaning to do something about implementing a more standard Character Sheet than I currently use.

My thinking is along the lines of the character sheet being reasonably customizable by you, and perhaps to even specify different character sheet templates for each character or creature.

I've been busy with other stuff, and am still busy with stuff, but perhaps its time to sort out this issue - prioritize it.

You can let me know by e-mail at luke_jones@bigpond.com , or post here.

Regards,


----------



## Luke (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Expand Character Sheet feature?*



			
				Luke said:
			
		

> *My thinking is along the lines of the character sheet being reasonably customizable by you, and perhaps to even specify different character sheet templates for each character or creature.
> *




I've had a couple of comments that the ability to easily add new reports, and edit current ones would be very welcome.

Whilst you can do this by editable the HTML template reports, do I take it that something which doesn't need HTML knowledge would be welcome (worth the effort).


----------



## Cergorach (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Expand Character Sheet feature?*



			
				Luke said:
			
		

> *
> Whilst you can do this by editable the HTML template reports, do I take it that something which doesn't need HTML knowledge would be welcome (worth the effort). *




I would personally say that if someone wants to create a new report (s)he should know a bit about how things work, thus learn a bit of html (which isn't difficult). I would prefer that time was spent on less accessable areas of the program (html being very accessable)...


----------



## Luke (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Expand Character Sheet feature?*



			
				Cergorach said:
			
		

> *I would personally say that if someone wants to create a new report (s)he should know a bit about how things work, thus learn a bit of html (which isn't difficult).  *




Even I find it a bit difficult, and those who aren't into HTML are probably left right out of it all.

What I'm hoping for is something that truly anybody can sink their teeth into, particularly if they want to create their own adventures and source material (feats, classes etc.), and then get decent printouts for them.

What I'd like, as a starting point, is:
- Ability to easily select a type of report, and easily select fields to place on a report using standard bands.
- Ability to access the scripting as an advanced feature, if required. In other words, start with the basics, and have more control available if you decide you want it.
- Ability to easily use the mouse, and an object inspector to easily set colours, fonts, images, shapes etc.
- Ability to easily copy existing reports, then modify them as required.
- Ability to export and import reports, allowing the community to benefit from sharing.

Here's the preliminary work I have so far....

A few *preliminary* sample reports. I exported these as  PDF files:


Skills.pdf StatBlocks.pdf Adventure.pdf Feats.pdf 

Also, a preliminary screenshot of selecting a report type to create, edit, or print, and another of the report editor in action:
(comments welcome)


----------



## Cergorach (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Expand Character Sheet feature?*



			
				Luke said:
			
		

> *Even I find it a bit difficult, and those who aren't into HTML are probably left right out of it all.*




hehehe ;-)

If you wanted to make some kewl addon, just say so, i thought you weren't sure wheter to procede. It looks and sounds excellent...


----------



## Luke (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Expand Character Sheet feature?*



			
				Cergorach said:
			
		

> *
> 
> hehehe ;-)
> 
> If you wanted to make some kewl addon, just say so, i thought you weren't sure wheter to procede. It looks and sounds excellent... *



It all boils down to time, available money and priorities.
I've wanted to do this for a long time. It was a question of whether this was "hotly desired", and the answer seems to be that it is (particularly the ability to easily create different formats for character sheets).


----------



## Luke (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Expand Character Sheet feature?*



			
				Luke said:
			
		

> *
> It all boils down to time, available money and priorities.
> I've wanted to do this for a long time... *




Its being a couple of weeks, and I thought I'd mention that I have been at work with the issues mentioned.

I've been delayed by an initiative to replace the database system RPM uses. I think I'm onto something that is virtually corruption-proof and yet faster.
I think that this is probably the most important issue to address in RPM, and will post more when I've got a full story to tell. I could possibly do a major release within a week.

Apart from solidying the infrastructure, there are also some very good RPG functions in the works. The previous database system resulted in a crazy total of almost 450 separate disk files. It looks like the new system will unshackle me from many constraints I've been working with behind the scenes.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Luke (Jan 12, 2003)

*"Revolutionary" new version*

The RPM update is available, with special considerations.

This is a huge overhaul of the previous version, with a completely new database driving RPM underneath.

This database manager looks rock solid, but I need to test it under all the different versions of Windows, with all the different possible machine configurations (amount of RAM available etc). Hopefully I'll be getting great feedback which will mean this becomes the official version very shortly.

One thing I've learnt is that people can be surprizingly quiet when they have issues, so for all I know, the new version could be a very welcome thing for an awful lot of people.

*Big* improvements in speed, stability and functionality. Details are available at:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/hosted/rpm

Regards,


----------



## Luke (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: "Revolutionary" new version*

The beta test is going very well, and I hope to make the release formal in a few days.

Last chance for any additional testers to check it out before then.

Thanks,


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 18, 2003)

*Re: "Revolutionary" new version*



			
				Luke said:
			
		

> This is a huge overhaul of the previous version, with a completely new database driving RPM underneath.




What database is that?


----------



## Cergorach (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok, one of the players in my group has a really big mouth and is confident that his character (half-orc barbarian/fighter/tribalprotector 18-19th) can handle 10,000 orcs, no problem...  *grins evily*

Well, in a couple of gaming sessions it's my turn again to be the Evil DM and want to make sure someone is going to eat his words (or i mine). I'm going to pit them against a horde of 10,000 orcs and see how long they can stand before they all flee...

What i want to know, can i make a standard script that goes through the motion of a couple of orcs that all make attack rolls and (possibly damage) every turn? I don't really need a two way combat, because if the half-orc hits, it does enough damage to kill them (not to difficult with 4hps)...


----------



## Luke (Jan 21, 2003)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> *Ok, one of the players in my group has a really big mouth and is confident that his character (half-orc barbarian/fighter/tribalprotector 18-19th) can handle 10,000 orcs, no problem...  *grins evily*
> 
> Well, in a couple of gaming sessions it's my turn again to be the Evil DM and want to make sure someone is going to eat his words (or i mine). I'm going to pit them against a horde of 10,000 orcs and see how long they can stand before they all flee...
> 
> What i want to know, can i make a standard script that goes through the motion of a couple of orcs that all make attack rolls and (possibly damage) every turn? I don't really need a two way combat, because if the half-orc hits, it does enough damage to kill them (not to difficult with 4hps)... *




*Continuing the Evil DM theme...*

It seems that your half-orc barbarian/fighter/tribalprotector is making some really dangerous assumptions about 10,000 orcs.
In 2nd Edition those orcs would all have had 1 hit dice, but this is 3rd edition, and there's a lot more to the story.

*Orcs:*
_Advancement: By character class._ Yes, orcs now get to possibly have lots of class levels. Don't quickly dismiss that kobald wearing a simple robe and an evil grin. By preference they are actually Sorcerors llikely to have a few spells that cause some damage without saving throws. A high level kobald monk with a "brilliant energy" shortsword could easily be mistaken for Yoda in full flight on a bad day 

_Organization: Gang (2-4), squad (11-20 plus 2 3rd-level _sergeants and 1 leader of 3rd-6th level), or band (30-100 plus 150% noncombatants plus 1 3rd-level sergeant per 10 adults, _5 5th-level lieutenants, and 3 7th-level captains)._You should definitely feel free to scale appropriately up to 10000.

Assuming that the "tourney rules" specify 10000 orcs with 1 racial HD...

Orcs standing in line waiting for their chance to have a swing is a bad tactic that they should soon wake up to.
Consider *mass grappling*, bull rushes, disarm attempts, *range weapons* like crossbows, *flaming oil*.

I wouldn't even call that being an Evil DM. Its what the rules themselves encourage you to do. Of course, an Evil DM would say that. 

All of this ignores the possibilities for high-level magic being employed by high level creatures. Not knowing whats available to the PC makes it difficult, and its quite possible to set up "impenetrable defenses" to non-magical low-level hordes.
Your post seemed to definitely be about pure combat, though.

Regards


----------



## Cergorach (Jan 21, 2003)

Organization was the first thing i looked at, i thought up th following structure: 

1 Sergeant (3rd) commands 10 Regular Orcs
1 Lieutenant (5th) commands 2 Sergeants (20+2)
1 Captain (7th) commands 3 Lieutenants (60+9)
1 Colonel (9th) commands 3 Captains (180+28)
1 General (11th) commands 3 Colonels (540+85)
This is an army
1 Field Marshel (13th) commands 2 Generals (1080+171)
1 Marshel (15th) commands 2 Field Marshels (2160+343)
This is a Division
1 Commander (17th) commands 2 Field Marshels (4320+687)
1 Supreme Commander (19th) commands 2 Commanders (8640+1375)
add to this the assortment of shamans, witch doctors and assassins and you have an excellent army ;-)

I was pretty impressed by the scenes from LotR and think that pike equiped Orcs are a big thread to people who depend on Reach and Greater Cleave. (insert evil DM smile(tm)) I think that everything that involves the term MASS is fair game ;-)

The Party consists of 18-19th level characters, the above mentioned Half-Orc, a Half-Celestial Paladin/Purple Dragon Knigth of Torm, a Halfling Cleric/Contemplative of Oghma, and an Elven Thief/Herald. There's also the absent Human Wizard/Thief/Arcane Trickster (that would be me ;-) These guys are no pushovers, the Halfling knows his craft and stacks spells on everyone like crazy, the Elf is an expert at long range and can fire a hail of missiles, the Half Celestial smacks evil thingies around, the Half-Orc just smacks everything! Favorite tactic is turning the Half-Orc into a Firbolg and fly him into the thick of things... (i could go on and on about their capabilities, but they are damned good)

The point is, even if only one in 20 orcs hit and did only 1 point of damage each, then we still have done more than 500pts of damage...


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jan 22, 2003)

*Only slightly OT*

Hmmm, I sometimes use Roman organization for my orcs, Legionaire, Decurion(10 men), Centurian (100 men), etc. with a legion totaling 1000 men at full. The math works out a whole lot more easily, plus I get to use the old Ral Partha orcs in Roman armor. (Well, the officers and elites wear armor, the light auxilliaries dangle free in the breeze...) But then I use Lawful Evil for the orcs in one of my worlds, the idea of Chaotics with pikes makes my head hurt.

The Auld Grump, the Romans loved the number M....


----------

